# So far....What a Disappointment.



## Dark_Lightning

Nowadays, it only requires a minimum (I hear tell, and I don't know the percentage) amount of parts and labor in the country claimed as "manufactured in" to be called "manufactured in XXX". Case in point, I bought dial calipers for wood working "Made in Switzerland" for $25 USD a few years ago. But they're plastic, and not all that accurate. A major portion is made in chinee. Another case- I needed a good backpack. So, off to the store I go, and find a really nice backpack- Swiss Army! How nice! Then, I get it home, load it full of stuff, carry it around, buyer's remorse sets in. Hmmm, why is this zipper pulling loose? What the heck is wrong with that pocket, the stitching is coming off? Looks deep into the backpack, pulls out a paper tag: "Made in China". Even the Swiss have sold out. Though, honestly, that bank account thing has made the Swiss a munificent country, what with all that unclaimed money.

Though, in all fairness, this seems to be a common theme across the world. Few people seem to have any real pride in their workmanship. To be fair, automobile manufacturers have taken deep strides into making a better product. I see seriously lacking performance in industries across the board, however.

LJs, excepted! If only everyone in the world cared enough to build what they build like is done here! WOW!


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Unfortunately, HF does not have the 6 inch capacity version. otherwise, I might have considered it. you can get the HF and after you spend a day removing the grease, you can calibrate it.


----------



## patcollins

I have the harbor freight one, routerisstillmyname, how do you recalibrate it?

Just looking at the picture you can tell that thing is not on center


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

You need two equal thickness shims ¼ thickness or better. Like router Brass Set-up Gauges and 
Allen wrench.( for harbor freight, metric I'm guessing).
Loosen/ blackout the small middle Allen screw.it has a spring under it and sometimes a ball. The middle section will then move on the center. Place the two shims on each side of the center. Tighten the handle until the shims are snug equally on each side then tighten the Allen screw.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Well, in conclusion I will have to say that www.mannyswoodworkersplace.com where I purchased this jig has offered an exemplary customer service and I highly recommend them.

On the other hand, the company that manufactures this so called US made jig (dowel-it) has lost a loyal near two-decade customer.

If you need a similar jig, have a look at TASK.


----------



## pjones46

I just bought a Joint-Genie which is made in England and it is great but not cheap. Way cheaper than Dowelmax and out of the box will do more. Look at their videos on the web site http://www.joint-genie.com/index.html wish I had it along time ago.


----------



## Kennyl

I just used the dowl-it jig to build my work bench and I found it to work exactly as designed.


----------

